# Egg laying



## carshalash (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey, I got a budgie back in june and she was always the sweetest little thing. However, about 2 weeks ago she started biting at me all the time. 3 days ago I noticed two eggs on the bottom of the cage, I called the place that I got her from this morning asking what to do with them and they told me to throw them out if they are infertile. I did so and she ended up just laying another one a few hours after that, I was wondering if there is anything I can do about this, she is far more moody like this and it just feels off.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Your sweet little hen was obviously ready to lay, has she had access to some cuttlebone and other protein rich foods? She will need to build up her strength from making egg shell and eggs. have a read through this sticky it might be of help in the future.

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html


----------

